
No One Is More Excited For Google Glass Than Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg - hugoc
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2013/02/21/no-one-is-more-excited-for-google-glass-than-facebook-ceo-mark-zuckerberg/print/
======
personlurking
Someone in a Reddit comment coined the term 'glasshole', likely in reference
to the type who walk around with the bluetooth piece talking loudly about
'important' things.

For those who have seen the film Children of Men, there's a scene in there of
a young man in a nice apartment who is playing video games on a strange,
futuristic headset which, if I remember correctly, somewhat resembled Glass.
He looked like he had psychological problems.

We're getting closer and closer to Surrogates/Gamer/Sleep Dealer/etc,
something I'm not excited about at all.

~~~
blhack
I find this mentality so, so strange to see, especially coming from what I
assume are fellow engineers/programmers.

We're at a time where almost literally every single book every written is with
me in my pocket everywhere that I go, as well as every piece of music ever
recorded, and every film ever made.

I have the world's largest library, bigger than anything that the Greeks or
Egyptians could have even dreamed, and I carry it with me, every day, in my
pocket; most of the people I know do too! We're all constant patrons to
humanity's most complete and largest collection of art and information.

And now this library is being made even _more_ available to me. I can
immediately call up the sum of human history just by glancing in my
peripheral...

...and this _scares_ you? You don't like it?

Is this fear?

Certainly there will be assholes. One of the saddest things I saw last year
was people at burning man constantly hiding behind a gopro or other camera,
and I called them out on it _constantly_ "be here with me! Don't hide behind
that lens!" etc.

But these people have existed forever. There has always been cameras.

And for distractions there has almost always been books.

The glass isn't "new" in that sense, it's just better.

~~~
waterlesscloud
Famously, "Cyberspace is where you are when you're on the phone." With Google
Glass, that becomes "Cyberspace is where you are."

That has obvious pluses, but it's foolish to ignore the minuses on the other
side.

It will always be there, always demanding a fraction of your attention.

You'll get used to it, certainly. But that won't mean that it's not taking
part of your attention. It will just mean you got used to it taking part of
your attention.

The question is how much attention we have to spare.

~~~
bloaf
Indeed, our brainpower is finite. We have dramatically increased the amount of
data available to our brains, but not our brain's ability to process it. I
believe that cellphones, Google glass, and other "augmented reality" systems
are all just stepping stones on the path to a direct neural link to
cyberspace. Hopefully, by the time we reach that end, we have the ability to
boost our brainpower so that the new surge of information does not diminish
all our other senses.

At present, too many people equate "having literature on your cellphone" with
"understanding that literature." For certain types of information (e.g.
manuals, data tables) having a searchable format is almost as useful as
already knowing the contents. Having a searchable copy of Hamlet, however, is
not nearly the same thing as having read it. When the day comes that I can
have a ethernet port in my head, and downloading a text file of Hamlet _is_
virtually the same as having read it with my eyes, I will gladly sign up. But
until then, looking around at all the people with various headsets, phones,
and now Google glasses, I will chuckle to myself, because all I see are
glassholes missing out on the world around them.

------
Qantourisc
I bet he likes it, now users don't even have to submit anything any more to be
monitored :/

~~~
rhizome
That's my thought: Zuckerberg would likely support any development that
increased the amount of personal data users were willing to submit to a
service. Reducing the friction of doing so is secondary, and in these ways the
interests of FB and Google are aligned.

------
richeyrw
Really?!? Because I'm pretty sure no one is more excited than me...

------
molsongolden
Did anyone else get a malware warning? Not sure if I accidentally clicked
something on the page or if it was triggered by something loading but my
office malware blocker stopped a redirect then I was able to continue reading
the article.

~~~
hugoc
No malware, I linked to the 'print' page of the article which has a cleaner
design but Forbes.com is doing a redirect it seems.

------
RougeFemme
you can become a tester for $1500: <http://www.google.com/glass/start/how-to-
get-one/>

~~~
anthonycerra
Interesting marketing term for what is traditionally known as a "customer".

------
VaucGiaps
That's a great reason not to buy it.

I'll pass. Gladly.

~~~
knieveltech
The thought of Facebook on Glass makes my blood run cold. Thank you for
reminding me why early adoption may not be recommended here.

------
mtgx
Which is why Google will probably keep the API's as tight as possible in the
beginning, and as integrated into Google+ and Youtube as possible, and
Zuckerberg and Facebook deserve that.

Sure you might be able to share some pictures, although probably not in a very
easy way, but I'm sure Facebook will not be able to have any kind of deep
integration into Glass or Glass apps.

~~~
lukevdp
Consumers will want facebook integration. If it isn't on the glass, there will
be other products pretty soon that will have it

~~~
rgbrenner
I agree with you. But there are different levels of integration. I can't
imagine glass will be much different than Andoid when it comes to Facebook.

Setup your Google+ account to sign in to Google Play, and then you can install
the FB app, if you want to.

In fact, when I imagine the Google Glass software, I imagine a
modified/extended version of Android. That way it fits together with
everything else - phones, tablets, google play, google+, etc.

~~~
kanzure
> In fact, when I imagine the Google Glass software, I imagine a
> modified/extended version of Android.

My first guess was that it pairs with your Android phone. Does anyone have
access to one that can comment on what it is doing?

Can someone throw me one so I can start reverse engineering things? please?

------
meaty
That will be because the nefarious asshat (Zuck) can find more ways to obtain
data without you having much choice.

------
OGinparadise
_No One Is More Excited For Google Glass Than Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg_

Yeah and no one is more excited for FB stock's relative comeback than Brin.
Please.

~~~
rgbrenner
If I was Mark, I would be incredibly excited. Imagine the advertising
opportunities. You (as a FB user) would wear Glass because it allows you to
stay in easy contact with your friends. In exchange, FB gets location data,
that they can use to sell ads. Imagine if FB could popup an ad (or a coupon)
for a store as you walked passed. Or tell you how many of your friends liked
the restaurant across the street (displayed if the company opts in (for a fee
of course)). And the ads would be displayed right in your face. Just think how
much a company would pay for that.

~~~
ImprovedSilence
presumably you could do all that on a phone too, yet they havent....

~~~
rgbrenner
On a phone, you could ignore the ad, and there's limited screen space. On
glass, you ARE going to see it, and the screen space is your entire field of
vision.

Edit: I think Glass actually solves a huge problem with mobile for
FB/Google/MySpace/etc: displaying ads. Right now, they make virtually nothing
from mobile users, which is a threat to their company as more people use their
phones/tablet/etc to access the site. With more screen space, they would
easily have room for non-intrusive ads, and ads similar to what is displayed
on the desktop. So they should be able to fix their problem with mobile.

~~~
OGinparadise
_Edit: I think Glass actually solves a huge problem with mobile for
FB/Google/MySpace/etc: displaying ads._

Who's problem is that? I have never heard a _user_ complaining that only 2 ads
fit on the small screen. Have you?

~~~
rgbrenner
The part you quoted clearly says it's a problem FOR fb/google/etc. They have
acknowledged the problem repeatedly in the financial statements. Maybe try
reading a little closer?

~~~
OGinparadise
_The part you quoted clearly says it's a problem FOR fb/google/etc. They have
acknowledged the problem repeatedly in the financial statements. Maybe try
reading a little closer?_

So poor FB and Google have a problem because they cannot fit 50 ads on the
screen. What a shame, they cannot make another $10 billion a year. To solve
their problem we will wear some cheesy glasses so we cannot escape ads. Get
what I tried to say? The glass solves Google's ad "problem," if but only if
enough users become Glassholes. But why should they? What problem do they
solve for average Joe that cannot be solved by iPhone or Android or W Phone?
None

